# Total Confusion with my Leo Morphs



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought 3 leos in Hamm as shown and I've stated what was on their labels...

*
Male
Het RAPTOR
50% poss Het RAPTOR:


*








*



















Female #1 
Het RAPTOR and Het Eclipse:





















Female #2
(same label as above)
Het RAPTOR and Het Eclipse:


















*




















 
Just wondering if anybody could confirm if these are correct?
Also, if I was to breed both the females using my male what would be the outcome please? I'm hoping to breed in the next couple of weeks!

Thanks : victory: All help appreciated


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, the male is either actually het for Eclipse (and does he have black spots, or are they dark brown?) is either visually albino or is het for albino...

Or he has a 50% CHANCE of being het Eclipse and/or het Albino (if he's not a visual albino). I would assume personally since they threw the "50%" on there, that he had one het Eclipse parent and may not be het Eclipse at all.

He appears to have the "patternless reverse stripe" although I cannot tell if he has the tangerine colouring (which are both selectively bred and do not pass as simple hets). 

One female looks like a reverse stripe but doesn't look amazingly tangerine. She may well be het Albino and het Eclipse, but you can't tell by looking.

The other looks like it's a patternless reverse stripe and again may well be het for albino and eclipse.


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, the male is either actually het for Eclipse (and does he have black spots, or are they dark brown?) is either visually albino or is het for albino...
> 
> Or he has a 50% CHANCE of being het Eclipse and/or het Albino (if he's not a visual albino). I would assume personally since they threw the "50%" on there, that he had one het Eclipse parent and may not be het Eclipse at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply 
The male has brown spots on his head and tail, 
the first female leo on the first post has black spots all over, 
and the other female has faint brown spots on her head, none on her back and has black spots on her tail.

Sorry about the pictures they are a bit dark!

All this genetics malarky confuses me :crazy:


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

BUmp
so what could be the morphs of the baby leos?


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

The male looks a right odd-ball, He looks hybino on the head and body, yet still has black tail markings (what the hell!!!)
He might just pass for a carrot-tail and is definatly hypo, but no tangerine (which is usualy found on all hybinos)

I give up, I guess I'm not the long lost child of Ron Tremper after all!!!
:lol2:


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

makeitandskateit said:


> The male looks a right odd-ball, He looks hybino on the head and body, yet still has black tail markings (what the hell!!!)
> He might just pass for a carrot-tail and is definatly hypo, but no tangerine (which is usualy found on all hybinos)
> 
> I give up, I guess I'm not the long lost child of Ron Tremper after all!!!
> :lol2:


his tail markings are brown lol sorry about the bad pics
both females have black markings on their tails
this isn't as straight forward as i'd imagined :lol2:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

anyoneee..?


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

woops accidentally posted on OH account :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Albino patternless striped poss_het eclipse (trait carrier) of Jungle,Striped,Severse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.He would more commonly be known as a APTOR poss het RAPTOR :whistling2: .Yours has quite brown spotting for a albino patternless striped this is due to the incbation temperature.
*







*


Tangerine reverse striped het albino & eclipse (trait carrier) of Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine. 
*







*

Super hypo tangerine carrottail-Baldy het albino & eclipse (trait carrier) of Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine. 
*







*

Well you could get anything from Banded,Abberant,Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped.Wheather you get these forms in albino depends on if the male proves to be het albino.Also wheather you get any eclipse eyes depends on if the male proves to be het eclipse if he is you'll get eclipse eyes and albino eclipse eyes if the male proves to be 100% het albino & eclipse.To get What known as RAPTOR you need a couple trait to click like (ALBINO+ECLIPSE+PATTERNLESS STRIPED) = RAPTOR.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

In other words, you'll know more once you have some babies from them!

They'll be lovely little 'uns, that's for sure, so it's well worth a go.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Albino patternless striped poss_het eclipse (trait carrier) of Jungle,Striped,Severse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.He would more commonly be known as a APTOR poss het RAPTOR :whistling2: .Yours has quite brown spotting for a albino patternless striped this is due to the incbation temperature.
*







*


Tangerine reverse striped het albino & eclipse (trait carrier) of Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine. 
*







*

Super hypo tangerine carrottail-Baldy het albino & eclipse (trait carrier) of Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine. 
*







*

Well you could get anything from Banded,Abberant,Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped in both non albino and albino forms.wheather you get any eclipse eyes depends on if the male proves to be het eclipse if he is het eclipse you'll get some eclipse eyes and albino eclipse eyes if the male proves to be 100% eclipse.To get What known as RAPTOR you need a couple trait to click like (ALBINO+ECLIPSE+PATTERNLESS STRIPED) = RAPTOR.

Take note of this one,post #11 (*NOT*) post #9 as i've wrote your male as being patternless striped poss_het albino & eclipse on post #9.When your male is a albino patternless striped poss_het eclipse.So you WILL get some albino offspring but you MAY get some eclipse eyed offspring.


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you muchly gazz for clearing that up for me!: victory:
Looking forward to breeding them!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

haha baldy!







i told her this one is baldy.


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

how mutch is it to get into hamm please pm me:flrt:


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

bug man said:


> how mutch is it to get into hamm please pm me:flrt:


if you go on a organised coach trip it's around £75


----------

